# Windows 8 trial version



## manishrathi (Apr 21, 2009)

From where can I download windows 8 Home trial version ?
I checked at "http://www.forumswindows8.com/windows-8-download/" and started downloading it. But I got suspicious, so I stopped. It's size is 3.3GB.

Is windows 8, 3.3GB size ? 

Please let me know of reliable source to download trial version.

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello manishrathi,

You should always download MS products directly from Microsoft.

Search Results - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

There is no Windows 8 Home. The versions of Windows 8 are Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro.

There is no trial available for those versions. The only trial there is Windows 8 Enterprise Edition.

Download Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation

Read everything carefully on that site. The Enterprise Edition cannot be switched to another version, it is not the same thing as the version you will buy and it cant be extended past 90 Days.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There is no home any more. Windows 8 is the "Consumer" version.

Microsoft Windows 8 Editions Explained


----------

